# Moss ID please



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone. I've read the sticky on here but i still can't make up my mind on what kind of moss this is. It was sold to me as weeping but it's been three months since i got it and it's just not weeping.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What shrimps are those?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sure looks a lot like the mass of Java moss (Vesicularia dubyana) I have in my QT tank. Hope that doesn't make you _weep_...OK sorry that was bad.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Java moss?? :| I don't think so. Lol. Got scared for a second there. It's not long and stringy. My best guess is taiwan but i just wanted to make sure.

Oh by the way. The shrimps i have are red cherry shrimps and amano shrimps.



Mr Fishies said:


> Sure looks a lot like the mass of Java moss (Vesicularia dubyana) I have in my QT tank. Hope that doesn't make you _weep_...OK sorry that was bad.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like Christmas moss - Vesicularia montagnei


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree, it looks like Xmas moss to me.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That was my thought. the "tree shaped" branches on it. It's very pretty. Let me know when you prune.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks like Christmas moss - Vesicularia montagnei


No kidding! I think what I have must be Christmas moss that was sold labelled as Java moss. I never really looked at it too closely in terms of comparing the two before, (I'm not really a moss connoisseur, just happy it grew well) but until I pulled it off some driftwood and threw it in my QT tank in a big lump it looked like MrAl's pics with the sort of tree like looking branches.

Am I correct to assume that Java moss will have assymetrical branches spaced far apart and Christmass moss is symmetrical and close together? Can anyone recommed a better site than aquamoss.net to see comparison pics just so I can be sure?

I just logged in to mark the Java moss I had listed as sold too - I hope the buyer wasn't set on Java moss. I need to make a phone call!

---

OK - never mind - argh! I just went back and looked at the sticky from JRS and I think it's the whole old name/new name misidentification that has me (and the seller) confused. I may have V. dubyana (Singapore) that was called Java at the time of sale...I know I saw mistakes on the plant tanks back at BA's in Montreal a few times.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think its nicer than Java Moss. More elegent. I think the peice in that driftwood pic looks magnificent. I await clippings!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Christmas tends to have more symmetrical shoots, and java moss tends to be much stringier, forming much less dense fronds. 

Give it really high light, and it forms a almost comical bush


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to all that responded. I went on aquamoss.net but i couldn't really tell which moss it is fromt their pictures. I found this other picture that gives really clear and close up pictures of mosses. The site is http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/flora.html. From that site, my guess of the moss i have is Taiwan moss. Christmas moss seems to be more fuzzy looking than taiwan.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

I am currently in the process of making a moss wall. Therefore, i will have clippings of the mystery moss for sale =) Pm me if you're interested.



Sunstar said:


> I think its nicer than Java Moss. More elegent. I think the peice in that driftwood pic looks magnificent. I await clippings!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Check out John's thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3593


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it does look like taiwan to me. I got some of it. I love it.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I just saw this thread; I have been very busy this summer.

IDing moss is a very difficult process because it can look different depending on the tank parameters that it is kept in.

www.killies.com is the best site for moss information. It gets into a lot of phylogeny and morphological differences between the different mosses. In reality though these are the necessary indicators required for IDing mosses which are of a similar nature.

In my tanks weeping moss does actually weep for me and the new emerging fronds are a very light color. In addition, Taiwan had a very robust/large frond structure; much more than weeping.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

jrs, did you get my PM I sent you awhile ago?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

jrs said:


> I just saw this thread; I have been very busy this summer.
> 
> IDing moss is a very difficult process because it can look different depending on the tank parameters that it is kept in.
> 
> ...


so your opinion of that moss is still weeping? or Taiwan? I just got some off him and well, it's very pretty. I can't wait for it to grow.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I would tend to believe that it is weeping based on his pics. Once again though the growth of mosses is heavily dependant on the water parameters that they are kept in (ie) temp, co2, lighting, nutrients etc.

Chris - I just saw your pm. It is most likely some type of Fontanalis species since they are commonly indigenous to our area. I have harvested some from a local waterway as well and managed to keep it alive for about a year in a plastic container but as soon as I introduced it to a tank it started to poop out on me??????????? Same can be said for Plagiomnium species that I got from someone. Unforutunately I just dont have the time to experiment with them right now.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't either, but alas, I kind of have to! If I don't, I will feel guilty for harvesting it myself 

One of the mosses has absolutely exploded in growth though - no ferts, co2, just lots of light.

We shall see how it goes!


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

So it is possible that it's still weeping moss? It's just my growing conditions that didn't make it "weep"?



jrs said:


> I just saw this thread; I have been very busy this summer.
> 
> IDing moss is a very difficult process because it can look different depending on the tank parameters that it is kept in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will see if mine weeps. It's such a pretty moss. I love moss... I've been won by moss.


----------

